# M edge Icon Jacket



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

My neighbor just got her K2 and is seriously looking at the M Edge Icon....any owners of this jacket have opinion?  Does it fit with a BB travel bag?  She already knows what bag she wants.  She will be joining kb I think once her computer is returned from the shop


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> My neighbor just got her K2 and is seriously looking at the M Edge Icon....any owners of this jacket have opinion?


I asked this same question and then some in a thread entitled I Need Some Information yesterday. 80 some people looked at it and 1 person answered but didn't have anything really to say about the Icon Jacket itself. I hope you have better luck. 

I too am looking at the Icon Jacket. I'm wondering if the jacket material itself will scratch and show marks. I have a purse looks comparable to the material used on the jacket and it shows every little scratch and bump.

Sofie.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're not getting your answers.  The Icon jacket hasn't been out all that long.  Perhaps if you compare the size of the Icon jacket with the size of the other Medge jackets, which we do know fit the BB bags, that might help.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Glad to know that she wants to join, looks like you got an answer, sorry i was late


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the icon jacket and I love it.  I got it in purple and I also bought the e-illuminator light, as well as a skin from Decal girl.  They work very well together.
I had never had a BB jacket. I emailed Melissa the dimensions that it said the icon was....I got the info from the m-edge website.
She said she would custom make one for it, but when I got it, I could not get the jacket in it....it was too small. I guess their dimensions are wrong, if I had to do it again, I would probably get the xtra large e-reader bag.  Oh well,  I am using it for storage of my mighty bright light that I bought when I use my Oberon jacket....
I know I am addicted to accessories, what can I say!  But I love my Kindle....And I do like the m-edge icon cover.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> I have the icon jacket and I love it. I got it in purple and I also bought the e-illuminator light, as well as a skin from Decal girl. They work very well together.


Have you noticed any scuff marks on the jacket? That is my big concern because I would be taking it in and out of my purse, often. I never leave home without my Kindle. I really like the look of the purple Icon jacket and I'm very close to ordering it, but, I'm trying to restrain myself until the end of February. 

What Decal girl skin did you choose to go with it?


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the Icon in amethyst (purple) croc and love it. It's very high quality and mine isn't showing any signs of wear. I have the Effervescence skin from DecalGirl. 

I bought the Borsa Bella x-large e-reader bag and it fits perfectly.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Sofie said:


> Have you noticed any scuff marks on the jacket? That is my big concern because I would be taking it in and out of my purse, often. I never leave home without my Kindle. I really like the look of the purple Icon jacket and I'm very close to ordering it, but, I'm trying to restrain myself until the end of February.
> 
> What Decal girl skin did you choose to go with it?


I have only had it for about two weeks, but have not noticed any scuff marks....I got the Decal Skin Via Del Fiori.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok you two with the purple Icon jackets... ummm.. pics


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

While we're at it... how stiff are these jackets? I have the M-edge Prodigy and it's pretty stiff. How does the Icon compare? How does the closure work? How do you read with it (bend the cover back? then what with the closure flap), etc?

Any info is tremendously helpful! Since I'm thinking the Oberon just isn't going to work for me I'm really debating this one!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

accphotography said:


> While we're at it... how stiff are these jackets? I have the M-edge Prodigy and it's pretty stiff. How does the Icon compare? How does the closure work? How do you read with it (bend the cover back? then what with the closure flap), etc?
> 
> Any info is tremendously helpful! Since I'm thinking the Oberon just isn't going to work for me I'm really debating this one!


Two posts up from this one "how many people have more than one case/cover.....there is a photo of both my skin and icon.....a person was nice enough to actually put them on there for us! I really am bad about how to put photos on here. 

The cover on the icon will fold back, it makes crinckley (sp?) noises though. I am not sure if over time it would show a crease or not? Anyone have a cover by m-edge that shows wear when folded back? I have not had mine that long, so I can't say. And most of the time I don't fold it back. But you can fold it back. The closure is magnetic and just folds closed and "sticks" to the front of the cover. I usually have both sides open when I read. I usually don't fold the light all the way up like you can, it sorta puts it in a bind with the cover unless you pull it out a smidge from the insert. But I don't even do that, I just pull the light up from it's resting place and put it over the book and don't bother with folding the base of the light up.....it's easy and works just as well I think.
I think I like this case better because I can carry a case, kindle and light together at one time. I love my Oberson too, but I have to carry my mighty bright as a separate accessory. I love the color and feel of the icon too. So it is a really hard decision, because there are things I like about the Oberon too!!!  Hope this posting made some sense.....


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

accphotography said:


> Ok you two with the purple Icon jackets... ummm.. pics


Two posts up, how many people have more than one case/cover, there is a photo of my case and cover that someone was so nice to put on.....I am really bad about how to post photos on here!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Yorkie Lady said:


> Two posts up, how many people have more than one case/cover, there is a photo of my case and cover that someone was so nice to put on.....I am really bad about how to post photos on here!


is there a lot of wasted space in the icon along the spine area?


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> is there a lot of wasted space in the icon along the spine area?


With the cover closed, it is a perfect fit for the e-illuminator light if you are using it.
the top of the light which is the thickest point, is about 3/4 of an inch.

With the cover open, and folded back, there is about an inch of space to the left of the light that is unused. I have not seen this as a problem myself.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

I am in SERIOUS trouble! 

I haven't even received this skin yet to go with my gold go jacket:

















and I am already plotting to get this combination: 

















Not to mention I have only had my kindle for a month and 4 days


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

ohh very pretty


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's mine... 


















I'm going to order the patent purple as well.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Just curious, does anyone own one of the patent leather (non-croc) versions of this case? I would just really like to see a real pic before I order one. (Moosh, have you already ordered the purple patent one?)


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Yup, but I haven't got the shipping notice yet. I'm in Aus too so probably won't have it until the end of next week/the week after.

ETA - I also ordered the Leopard Go! ... yep, I have a problem.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

LuckyKelleyK said:


> I am in SERIOUS trouble!
> 
> I haven't even received this skin yet to go with my gold go jacket:
> (cagnes shell skin w/ the Gold Go jacket by m-edge)
> ...


I completely understand; my first jacket was the Prodigy in Purple w/the skin: Monet's Garden @ Giverny; 
I just got my Kindle for Christmas, and today changed the skin to "Library" and the case to Oberon's DaVinci in Saddle; I love this combo;
waiting for my next change is the beautiful butterfly skin designed by 'cagnes', which I will put on once I order & receive my blue Roof of Heaven by Oberon.
I'm also looking at the gold cover you have in Prodigy, to complement an angel skin I made; 
plus I'm loving the purple patent Icon, and am having a little bit of a hard time justifying another purple cover. 
I'm feeling your pain, but it's just so much fun to accessorize!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Moosh said:


> Yup, but I haven't got the shipping notice yet. I'm in Aus too so probably won't have it until the end of next week/the week after.
> 
> ETA - I also ordered the Leopard Go! ... yep, I have a problem.


I just ordered the purple patent icon jacket. I am so excited


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been very happy with all  my M-edge jackets in the past.. especially because I prefer reading with a jacket folded back and the M-edge's "suede-like inside"  feels so comfortable.  Just ordered the Emerald Green Croc Icon.  Very excited!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I have been very happy with all my M-edge jackets in the past.. especially because I prefer reading with a jacket folded back and the M-edge's "suede-like inside" feels so comfortable. Just ordered the Emerald Green Croc Icon. Very excited!


I love the green emerald icon! It would be my second choice. Please post pics when you get it


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

For Kelley...










It's pretty much the same as shown on the website (maybe not as dark). I love mine.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh My!!! That purple patent leather is absolutely gorgeous! And my favorite color


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I bought the Icon jacket in Azure. 

I hate it.

It doesn't fold back easily at all. And once I do get it folded back it is a struggle to KEEP it folded back around. The magnetic front closure DOESN'T stick to the front of the cover.  

For someone who doesn't want to fold the jacket back and would rather hold it open this is probably a fine jacket. But for me, those things are dealbreakers, and thus it will be going back to Medge.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

How long have you had your cover for? I have 2 Icons and have no problem folding them back. They do take a couple of days to break in because the leather is stiff but after that I've had no worries. I fold the cover right back and hold it on the right with my thumb at the front and my other fingers wrapped around the back, sorta like this...


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Moosh said:


> For Kelley...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!!! I can't wait till mine gets here.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

So, my m-edge icon jacket (purple patent) arrived and I really love how it looks. However, I may be sending it back. I ordered it because I could keep my light stored in it all the time, and I felt that it offered more protection than the go jacket. I have a few concerns about it. 1- It does fold back flat enough, but not as nicely as my go jacket. 2- I don't like reading with the light there while I'm not using it, I find it annoying. 3- It is SO much larger than the go jacket. I feel like the kindle is so small and this case is just so bulky. Another thing is that it did take a few tries to get the cover to fold back all the way, and now that it does there are some creases in the binding when it is closed. Its a minor thing but it bugs me. So thats my 2 cents about the icon jacket! I am quite sad that it didn't work out for me because I love the purple patent leather. I also don't think I need multiple cases, and I wouldn't be able to part with my gold go jacket. The leather is just so soft and folds back completely flat, and also matches my custom seashell skin perfectly!


----------

